# Got 1099-K Downloaded Now Tax Summary is missing?



## averno1510 (Jan 31, 2017)

Cant find my tax summary. Uber let me download my 1099-K today however the Tax summary link is gone. Before today it was on the tax information screen on the dashboard. Anyone else having this problem? I need to see the break down for deductions.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

same problem


----------

